# TU Andriol (inj) v Nebido



## Westie (Feb 9, 2019)

Any half life differences, or other considerations when comparing TU injections of the brand-name depot NEBIDO (uses Benzyl Benzoate as carrier + castor oil) 

versus 

'semi-homebrew' - injecting the oily-liquid contents of Andriol caps (specifically the new Restandol caps that use carriers castor oil, MCT and Lecithin and propylene glycol laurate)

(assuming correct filtering/anti-bacterial processes applied and adjustments made for Net TU dose per shot)


----------



## khungus03 (Mar 24, 2019)

The carriers used will effect how fast the drug absorbs - there is a reason when they developed Aveed/Nebido they went with castor oil. MCT, lecithin, and PG will speed the rate at which the drug is absorbed into the bloodstream over castor oil & bb. The half life of TU remains the same but the speed at which the depot is absorbed into the bloodstream where the process of cleaving the ester begins is accelerated. The point of Aveed/Nebido is to maintain testosterone levels on 5 shots per year - anything that speeds the absorption of testosterone defeats this purpose. Could you make TU using other carriers - Yes. Will the drug behave the exact same - No.


----------



## DeathDefier (Mar 25, 2019)

MCT also causes minor irritation in some and I’m one of them.


----------

